# 50 days pregnant Xray showed nothing



## Shaly (Jul 13, 2020)

Hello, I hope someone can help me or have gone through something similar.. My dogs tied on the 22,23,24 of May. She got big and round, her nipples are big and pink. I took her to get an X ray and nothing came up, the vet mentioned it could be a phantom, he said there's definitely a bag and lots of liquid. She started nesting, cant get her to take a pic shes on her side/back so you cant really appreciate the roundness and her nipple bags.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I would run the radiographs again on day 55, it's still a little early. With as much fluid is in there, it would be difficult to see faint skeletons.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

And when you take a photo of the radiograph in a week or so, take it up on the light board without a flash!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

That picture scared the crap out of you didn't it. You made the error many breeders do when they are learning the process. 

You took the pictures too early. The puppies skeletons are not sufficiently calcified at this age to show up on the film.
X-rays need to be done in the very last week of gestation for the pups to show up.


----------

